# Paphiopedilum - Albino Forms 2011/2012



## Hakone (Oct 9, 2011)

paphiopedilum helenae aureum " hakone "


----------



## Marc (Oct 9, 2011)

Very nice, it looks whiter then the one posted by forum user Paul.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice one!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 9, 2011)

fantastic!


----------



## fibre (Oct 9, 2011)

nice green dot on the stami


----------



## Paul (Oct 9, 2011)

more "alba" than mine which is more "aureum", yes. good job Hakone!!


----------



## vandaalex (Oct 9, 2011)

I love this species. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 9, 2011)

Very, very, very sweet!


----------



## Hien (Oct 9, 2011)

yes, a very sweet flower.


----------



## W. Beetus (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful bloom!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 9, 2011)

thanks for sharing.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 10, 2011)

lovely!


----------



## Hakone (Oct 13, 2011)

paphiopedilum wardii album " hanhrokko "


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Is that your g/h?


----------



## Hakone (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks like a big greenhouse, to big for a hobbyist if you ask me. So is there perhaps a little secret you haven't shared with us?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Yes



I see a whole empty bench in front!


----------



## Hakone (Oct 16, 2011)

Paphiopedilum delenatii album x fairrieanum album in bud 





paphiopedilum hirsutissinum var. esquirolei album in bud


----------



## Mocchaccino (Oct 16, 2011)

looking forward to those buds to open up


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 16, 2011)

Those are such fuzzy buds!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2011)

:sob: SO JEALOUS!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 18, 2011)

You're expanding into hybrids now Hakone, that's nice to see


----------



## peter.orchid (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello Hakone,
I have a photo of an unknown
Paphiopedilum album.
I took it in the home of an orchid
friend in Germany.


----------



## Hakone (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello peter.orchid,

may be insigne album

Best regards


Hakone


----------



## Marc (Oct 18, 2011)

And again interesting paphs you share with us Hakone. Thanks a lot 

I have my doubts though if the paph that Peter shares with us is an insigne. The shape is not quite insigne like imho.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 18, 2011)

It's a great album of whatever!


----------



## Hakone (Oct 19, 2011)

Marc said:


> And again interesting paphs you share with us Hakone. Thanks a lot
> 
> I have my doubts though if the paph that Peter shares with us is an insigne. The shape is not quite insigne like imho.



you are right, hybrid with insigne


----------



## Hakone (Oct 19, 2011)

Paphiopedilum wardii album in bud


----------



## Hakone (Oct 22, 2011)

Paphiopedilum gatrixianum album

From friend ( Sapa )


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 22, 2011)

Great gratrixianum blooms!!!! Jean


----------



## Hakone (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Hakone (Oct 25, 2011)

Paphiopedilum charlesworthii album

From friend ( Kuala Lumpur)


----------



## Hakone (Oct 25, 2011)

Paphiopedilum barbigerum album

From friend ( Orange County )


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2011)

These are all in your collection?


----------



## Hakone (Oct 25, 2011)

No Sir,

my collection is more, it flowers unfortunately not yet


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2011)

OK, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 29, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Paphiopedilum charlesworthii album
> 
> From friend ( Kuala Lumpur)



nice one, but... isn't it the same plant as in Popow http://www.popow-orchids.com/Paphio...rlesworthii-Alba---Myanmar-Dream-x-Self-.html ?


----------



## valenzino (Oct 29, 2011)

Kavanaru said:


> nice one, but... isn't it the same plant as in Popow http://www.popow-orchids.com/Paphio...rlesworthii-Alba---Myanmar-Dream-x-Self-.html ?



Nearly all popow plants,can see from pots e media....


----------



## Hakone (Oct 29, 2011)

Thai also use this media. 

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 29, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Thai also use this media.
> 
> Sherlock Holmes



yeah, ok, but the plant is the same as that fromPopow... and don't tell me Thai has exactly the same plant as well...


----------



## Hakone (Oct 29, 2011)

Perhaps he used the same photo.


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 29, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Perhaps he used the same photo.



whatever....


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2011)

Kavanaru said:


> yeah, ok, but the plant is the same as that fromPopow... and don't tell me Thai has exactly the same plant as well...


with exactly the same flower....


----------



## Hakone (Oct 30, 2011)

paphiopedilum bellatulum album

from friend ( chiang mai )


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice flower but the photo quality is such that the contrast among flower segments ars difficult to assess the purity of this "bellatulum"


----------



## Hakone (Oct 31, 2011)

paphiopedilum hirsutissinum var. esquirolei album in progess


----------



## Hakone (Oct 31, 2011)

Paphiopedilum delenatii album x fairrieanum album in progess


----------



## Hakone (Nov 1, 2011)

From friend ( germany )


Pahiopedilum leucochilum album





Paphiopedilum villosum aureum





Paphiopedilum niveum album


----------



## Mocchaccino (Nov 1, 2011)

Excellent albino villosum and very nice form of leucochilum album!~


----------



## peter.orchid (Nov 1, 2011)

very nice pictures of your paph. helenae aureum.


----------



## Hakone (Nov 6, 2011)

helenae aureum " hakone "
after 8 week

Today


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 6, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 7, 2011)

Truely special Doc!


----------



## Hakone (Nov 10, 2011)

paphiopedilum villosum album

from friend ( kyoto )


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2011)

More nice stuff.


----------



## Hakone (Nov 13, 2011)

Paphiopedilum hirsutissinum var. chiwuanum „ hakone „


----------



## Marc (Nov 13, 2011)

Very nice Hakone, I hope that one day I'll be able to buy a coloured form of this var. of hirsitisimum.


----------



## Hakone (Nov 13, 2011)

From friend ( Jakarta )

Paphiopedilum javanicum album





Paphiopedilum villosum album


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2011)

NIce plants. What size pot is the album hirsutissinum in?


----------



## Hakone (Nov 14, 2011)

9 cm


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 14, 2011)

Many more great things! Thanks again for sharing Hakone!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2011)

Jesus!  Lets see 9cm = 90mm/25 = 3.6"+/-. Thanks. Heck, mine will be blooming size in a year!


----------

